# a little unsure?



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

I wasn't sure were to post it, but
lately my Molly has been getting a little bigger and rounder but i'm unsure.
She's 3 months old and i got her from my local pet shop
her stomach was fine up until now but i'm not entirely sure
Arya is female (i checked) but i don't know if she could've gotten pregnant before that?

anyway here's a picture of her stomach right now. I have felt it and it feels a little firmer than usual...
any advice or?


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

She does look prego to me, but I'd look at pictures on the internet as well. Side view pictures may be easier to tell in, too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

ive been looking at some photos and a few do look like Molly's, I'm just worried because I'd have no idea how to take care of them haha.
I don't know though, should I take her the vet or just wait and see?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

You could look up how to care for babies. That way, if she is with child, you will know what to do


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess it's the best thing for me to do...i don't suppose you know any good sites for that? ;n; 
but should i take her the vets in case or will they not be able to tell me much?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://ratfanclub.org/repro.html. this info will be useful. Here is also another. http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1804&aid=889


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

ah thank you for those, i'll have to read them and get prepared, just in case she is pregnant.
I'm really hoping she isn't, I am not at all prepared for a litter and i just don't have the space.
I know my mother will probably complain to the pet shop if she IS pregnant.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

When did you get her from the pet shop?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

I got her on the 15th of April, so we've had her for a few weeks now.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

The gestational period is between 21-23 days. So if she is pregnant, you would see babies very soon. Assuming she got pregnant right before you got her. Do her nipples seem large? Is she nesting?


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

They don't seem large and she isn't nesting, so i'm probably worried over nothing.
She just seems to be quite large from when i first got her, could it be something else perhaps?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe she's just fattening up with better food?


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

i never really notice how much she eats but i suppose that's the only logical reason for it... at least i don't have to panic anymore over it, haha. but thanks you guys.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Keep us updated if you do end up having little ones


----------

